# Advice re personal safety while going on long country walks alone.



## risky123 (17 Sep 2011)

I like to go for long country walks, usually alone and I'd like to get something for personal protection mainly for people as someone was attacked in my area recently. Any advice?????


----------



## Guest105 (17 Sep 2011)

A German Shepherd


----------



## SlurrySlump (17 Sep 2011)

A German or a German with a big rabbit.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (17 Sep 2011)

As cashier said .... a big dog!


----------



## Eithneangela (17 Sep 2011)

Having being mugged 4 times in 8 years while out walking alone, I'd totally advise against it. Doesn't matter how safe you think the area/location is - there are people out there who watch out for vulnerable walkers. Join a walking club, walk with a friend/neighbour - just don't do it alone unless you're an Irish army Ranger, SAS person or similar. Take care.


----------



## onq (17 Sep 2011)

Walking alone can be a great pleasure - it can also be a symptom of a deeper need.

Decide why you're putting yourself at risk and address that issue.

In general its not a good idea to walk alone in remote places.


----------



## Mpsox (19 Sep 2011)

Let people know where you are going and what time you expect to get there. 

Always carry a mobile


----------



## flossie (19 Sep 2011)

Don't wear earphones....it's a sign that you may be carrying something valuable and also removes one of your senses. 

I often go for long walks in the country/down the river and i make sure i have nothing valuable with me so if i am approached i have nothing to hand over. You can carry a personal alarm which can be nought fairly cheaply. 

If approached in a difficult situation i was taught to shout 'fire' instead of 'help' as apparently people are more responsive to that,......


----------



## Hans (19 Sep 2011)

Onq as someone who walks at least 20 miles a week  I always thought I did it because I enjoyed it and it kept me fit I never thought it was a 'symptom of a deeper need'. I will be looking at every other walker I meet this evening and wonder what their 'deep need' is. Can I also say in my ** years (just say a lot) walking in urban or rural areas nobody has ever even looked at me in a 'funny way' never mind mug me - maybe I don’t look affluent enough (never carry anything expensive with me either).  I can understand someone having been mugged advising against it but I wonder what is the real percentage of people mugged while walking.  It is such an enjoyable pastime I'd hate to think people would have to give it up because of fear. Be safe out there but keep on enjoying your walking - even if you have a 'deeper need'.


----------



## dewdrop (19 Sep 2011)

Its not worth the risk because if unfortunately you were assaulted it could leave lasting damage.


----------



## bugler (19 Sep 2011)

Ah come off it! We don't live in Afghanistan. Unless you have some knowledge of particular goings on I don't think you should be afraid to go for a walk. 

As when absolutely anywhere at any time, some caution is advised. Without knowing the OP's gender it's hard to know exactly what they should be particularly wary of. Cashier absolutely nailed it in the first post though - a large dog (properly trained) is a fantastic deterrent and will give you company without sacrificing your sense of calm and solitude. For thousands of years people have been using dogs for this purpose, and with good cause.

You may not be in a position to get a dog, though. As we live in a bit of a nanny-state you cannot unfortunately legally carry anything specifically for self-defence. No pepper sprays etc. You could of course get yourself a good solid walking stick/cane. Maybe a shillelagh. Again, depending on your disposition you may not feel this is something you'd be comfortable with.

There are a lot of other common sense ideas, such as letting someone know where you are going, when you'll be back and so on. But you asked about protection, and they don't really give that.


----------



## Bronte (19 Sep 2011)

Eithneangela said:


> Having being mugged 4 times in 8 years while out walking alone,.


 
Can you tell us where you walk?  And also what did they mug you for?


----------



## liaconn (22 Sep 2011)

onq said:


> Walking alone can be a great pleasure - it can also be a symptom of a deeper need.


----------



## bullworth (22 Sep 2011)

It's actually a very serious issue. I would advise a walking stick with a sharp pointed end like these Nordic walking sticks for example:


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nordic_walking


I would also advise you to study a map of an unknown area before you venture into it to see where traffic and people come from and how to avoid it and try to gain some local knowledge, maybe even ask the guards if there have been any reports of assaults in an isolated area. Roaming psychos I think would probably come from outside the area hoping that they would be left out of any local investigation therefore they would make use of through roads but this isnt always the case. Make sure you have a mobile signal everywhere you go. If the mobile signal is non existent then I would backtrack especially if you are female.
I would also advise to ensure visibility of potential dangers by sticking to high or open ground so you can see well in advance if there is anyone in the immediate area and avoid them without being seen yourself if they look suspicious (or send a text with their car registration number etc). I would'nt wander alone in isolated dense woods where there would be zero chance of anyone seeing an assault unless my sense were very sharp and observant. A lady was assaulted in Bushy Park recently when walking along the river bank in the evening so this does happen and personal security is a serious matter.
I would also set a time limit for my journey and inform someone in advance of where I was going with an agreement to call from your mobile and check in every hour or two. This way if you go missing someone will have a rough idea of where to look for you and will be able to respond quickly. In adventure sports this is done all the time , for example in potholing there would be  a set time for entry and exit of a deep cave and if nothing is heard back within a reasonable time then a rescue team is dispatched.
Hope this gives you some food for thought.
.


----------



## staff (22 Sep 2011)

bullworth said:


> Make sure you have a mobile signal everywhere you go. If the mobile signal is non existent then I would backtrack especially if you are female.  .


 
This is not really necessary because even if you dont have a mobile signal you will always get through to the local Mountain Rescue Team on 112 and as far as I know the first connection when you ring this number is the local police station and if anyone is going to be able to help you the police or the MRT will be able to get to you first.


----------



## Leo (22 Sep 2011)

staff said:


> This is not really necessary because even if you dont have a mobile signal you will always get through to the local Mountain Rescue Team on 112 and as far as I know the first connection when you ring this number is the local police station and if anyone is going to be able to help you the police or the MRT will be able to get to you first.


 
That's not true, you need to be within the coverage of a network to make an emergency call. It doesn't neccessarily have to be your own network, but without coverage, it's impossible to make a call. If it were, why would they bother installing a network in the first place?

MRT are all volunteers, many may have to be called out from their places of work and collect equipment on the way. So unless you're walking in very remote areas with difficult access, the Gardai are always likely to get to you first. Even the recent case of the missing walker in Glencullen, it was the Gardai located him first and guided the MRT in.
Leo


----------



## tvman (22 Sep 2011)

bullworth said:


> It's actually a very serious issue. I would advise a walking stick with a sharp pointed end like these Nordic walking sticks for example:
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nordic_walking
> ...



is this a joke? You make the countryside sound like something out of Mad Max


----------



## bullworth (22 Sep 2011)

tvman said:


> is this a joke? You make the countryside sound like something out of Mad Max



Tell that to the lady who was sexually assaulted along the banks of bushy park during an evening walk  recently.  You'd think it wouldn't happen and be extremely shocked by it but the  reality is that a risk always exists if  twisted motive seeks opportunity.
The number of headcases out there might be tiny in number but they will also seek to target the tiny number of us who break away from the safety of the herd. A common factor in murders and rapes is the isolation of the victim. I wouldn't want my teenage daughter taking a taxi alone at night  or walking home alone down a lonely country laneway system when I can pick her up in my own car instead. Many people feel the same way. Ever wonder why ? The OP is an adult but the same rules apply to use common sense. The OP asked for advice. Advice was given. The OP will then make some kind of compromise between what he or she wants to do and his or her fear factor.  It's easy to put down the whole thread and mock it  and walk away from any consequences you personally would never suffer. It's already known that someone was attacked in the OPs area already. It is  a mature response to acknowledge the risks and minimize them whenever possible.


----------



## onq (22 Sep 2011)

Bushy Park (and indeed any large urban parkland including the Phoenix Park) are places of risk for people walking alone.

If you intend walking alone at night you should investigate the actual risks, not the perception of them.


----------



## truthseeker (22 Sep 2011)

I was attacked once alone in Bushy Park myself years ago, its always been known as dangerous to a loner woman.

I was also subjected to intimidation from young travellers while walking in my own estate - again alone.

I was also flashed on 2 seperate occasions, once in a local park - I was alone, and once on a country road - I was with 2 other ladies.

I would advise bringing a dog - if you dont have one, can you borrow one?
Also a walking stick as described above. However, the best defence is to not take isolated country walks alone, but to stick to busier thoroughfares, where you are visible to passing traffic and people at all times. Not as pleasant - but a lot safer. I wouldnt walk alone in any of my local parks, but I have walked the outside perimeter alone, in full view of cars and pedestrians all the time and felt a lot safer.


----------



## Purple (22 Sep 2011)

I've never been attacked while out walking, alone or otherwise. 
I was attacked near Bolton Street one night when I was 19 but it wasn't that big a deal (a light stabbing and a few kicks). Ironically I was pulled off a bike on a busy(ish) street.

As to the Op's question; I agree with other posters; get, or borrow, a dog.


----------



## Gekko (22 Sep 2011)

Purple said:


> I was attacked one night...it wasn't that big a deal (a light stabbing and a few kicks)


 
What's "a light stabbing"?

I would have thought that any kind of stabbing is "a big deal".


----------



## bullworth (22 Sep 2011)

Gekko said:


> What's "a light stabbing"?
> 
> I would have thought that any kind of stabbing is "a big deal".



Purple makes Bolton Street sound like Mad Max ;-)


----------



## browtal (22 Sep 2011)

Dont agree that walking alone is displaying a more deeper need. I was reared in the country and walked the bank of the river almost daily. 

Did a lot my studying by the river too, particularly during exam time.
I still did it until recently when I lost my big boxer dog. My new dog would be more likely to jump on me instead of the attacker. I really miss my walks alone and feel that men are lucky they are at less risk. The sound of nature, particularly in the Spring mornings is unequalled. 
Browtal


----------



## GuitarDave (22 Sep 2011)

How recent was this bushy park attack?? Or is that the case where it was proven the woman had made it all up?


----------



## SparkRite (22 Sep 2011)

onq said:


> Walking alone can be a great pleasure - it can also be a symptom of a deeper need



Very surprised at you ONQ, a somewhat broad generalisation. 
IMHO a statement that could be perceived as offensive to some ardent ramblers.


----------



## Purple (24 Sep 2011)

Gekko said:


> What's "a light stabbing"?
> 
> I would have thought that any kind of stabbing is "a big deal".



A scratch with a very small knife. The kick up the backside I got was far more painful!


----------



## onq (25 Sep 2011)

Sparkrite,

I call them like I see them. 

If someone persistently places themselves in danger despite the warnings you have to ask why.


----------



## onq (25 Sep 2011)

Purple said:


> As to the Op's question; I agree with other posters; get, or borrow, a dog.



I'm reminded of the altercation between the BMW owner and the inner city shakedown artist.

_"Fiver to mind your car mister?"

"I have a Rottweiler in the car sonny - I don't need you to mind it."

"Can he put out fires?"_

There is a limit to what a dog can do.


----------



## Crazychick (25 Sep 2011)

Any dog is a great deterrent - I have a West Highland Terrier.  He may be small but his bite would be very nasty and he would go to the ends of the earth to protect me, so I feel very safe walking with him 

There is no way I would walk on my own in the country or in a park, I see other women doing it though.  If I didn't have a dog I would walk with a companion.


----------



## bullbars (25 Sep 2011)

onq said:


> Sparkrite,
> 
> I call them like I see them.
> 
> If someone persistently places themselves in danger despite the warnings you have to ask why.


 
This is nonsense- Walking is now placing yourself in danger? I've never read such scaremongering in all my time.


----------



## onq (25 Sep 2011)

There is difference between scaremongering and offering common sense advice.
There is also a difference between bravery in the face of danger and unnecessary risk taking.

As I say, I'm calling it like I see it - I don't walk at night much myself (occasionally to the local shops).
I see a lot of people out walking for exercise and I've known of one or two persistent night walkers in communities.

One of them was a mother of four and an involved member of the local community, a carer and on the school board - totally "normal" otherwise.
Caused her friends a lot of concern over the years because of the night walking, but there was nothing anyone could do to dissuade her from doing it.

I'm not about to drop and unhappy ending into the thread - as far a I know she was never attacked, and is still doing her nocturnal rounds.
But the perception of being "at risk" was clear to anyone who knew her and even she wasn't able to say why she did those walks.


----------



## dewdrop (25 Sep 2011)

I think the issue is simple. Unfortunately women can get attacked while out walking especially when alone and in remote type areas.  Its not worth the risk


----------



## Purple (25 Sep 2011)

dewdrop said:


> I think the issue is simple. Unfortunately women can get attacked while out walking especially when alone and in remote type areas.  Its not worth the risk



Men are far more likely to get attacked than women.


----------



## putsch (25 Sep 2011)

I can hardly believe this thread. 

Not only do women have to contend with any dangers they might actually encounter but also with those who consider that they were "asking for it" by engaging in the "dangerous" practice of walking alone - unbelievable!

I'd just like to say that I would consider I have the right to walk at the same times and in the same places as anyone else regardless of gender without being judged by the valley of squinting windows - so if it's dangerous for men it could be dangerous for me but gender does not come into it.


----------



## Gekko (25 Sep 2011)

Gender does come into it.

Let's take the wooded area in Bushy Park as an example.   Being blunt, it's idiotic for a woman to walk in that area on her own.  She's not "asking for it"...that's just inflammatory language.  But she could mitigate any risk by sticking to more populous areas of the park.

Regardless of what the PC mob may claim, it is not the same for me to walk in a relatively isolated area and for my wife to do the same.


----------



## onq (25 Sep 2011)

My three earlier posts to this thread were gender neutral as was the one about the effectiveness of a dog.
The fourth post gave an example of a woman I knew who like to walk late at night unaccompanied.
Its clear that I did not suggest they were "asking for it" - that's someone else's construction.


----------



## onq (25 Sep 2011)

Gekko said:


> Gender does come into it.
> 
> Let's take the wooded area in Bushy Park as an example.   Being blunt, it's idiotic for a woman to walk in that area on her own.  She's not "asking for it"...that's just inflammatory language.  But she could mitigate any risk by sticking to more populous areas of the park.
> 
> Regardless of what the PC mob may claim, it is not the same for me to walk in a relatively isolated area and for my wife to do the same.



I cannot entirely agree based on my experience.
It really depends on what the nocturnal marauders are "out for".

If they are looking to visit violence on someone they'll often pick taller guy.
If they are looking to visit forced sex on someone statistically it'll be men or a man going after a single woman, but...

This isn't to say women are not assaulted or killed or that men are not the victims of serious sexual assault.
The common factor seems to be that the victims were alone at the time of the attacks.

This is in recent times of course.
When I was growing up you were more likely to be picked on if you were in a group - by another group.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (25 Sep 2011)

The advice (?) being given to the OP on the thread would make one believe that the only safe option is to stay at home!

Buy a treadmill OP!


----------



## onq (25 Sep 2011)

Following 's post, the advice centred on people *not walking alone*.
One poster misrepresented this advice by suggesting it meant that walking itself was dangerous.
Another poster suggested that the advice amounted to the old chauvinist comment that women were "asking it",
Both of these somewhat jaundiced interpretations appear not to be accurate although you could make a case for either if so inclined.


----------



## bullworth (25 Sep 2011)

One can only speculate through a language medium  as the language is not the reality but symbolic of it. The best advice is don't be stupid. We can use statistical information as a guide. A deeper need can just be to get away from the hustle and bustle of the rat race and the noise of crowds. Thats perfectly reasonable. Many people like to commune with nature in areas of natural beauty and solitude, On the other hand a lot of those in the initial or advanced stages of schizophrenia can end up going on very long walks for 6 to 8 hours at a time.
Unfortunately the worst predators who lurk in crowds will also gravitate towards places where they can find someone who has left the herd. They will find the low hanging fruit in the same way a house with an alarm will be avoided by a burglar for its neighbouring house which has no alarm system. The point is to use common sense. Once you have taken reasonable precautions you can then relax and enjoy your pastimes. This applies to anything in life. My house has an alarm therefore I can leave it for other parts of the city without worrying constantly etc.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (25 Sep 2011)

I come back to my original post .... if you want to have a modicum of safety while walking alone get a dog.

or get that treadmill!


----------



## Mel (26 Sep 2011)

onq said:


> Walking alone can be a great pleasure - it can also be a symptom of *a deeper need*.
> 
> Decide why you're putting yourself at risk and address that issue.
> 
> In general its not a good idea to walk alone in remote places.


 
Such as being an Introvert personality who 'recharges their batteries' by spending time alone? Maybe the poster is a photographer, artist, wildlife fanatic, there are many potential reasons for them to have this desire.  



			
				onq said:
			
		

> One of them was *a mother of four and an involved member of the local community, a carer and on the school board* - totally "normal" otherwise.


 
Can you really not see what she was gaining from it? Sounds like the poor woman was carrying more than her fair share, and, like many busy mothers, this was her only chance for a bit of peace and quiet/ exercise, once the children were taken care of for the day, work out of the way, and all her community committments taken care of.


----------



## onq (26 Sep 2011)

Why would introverts not recharge their batters by going out with friends - do they not spend enough time alone?

OTOH I could see why busy people might like solitude for a break alright.


----------



## onq (26 Sep 2011)

PaddyBloggit said:


> I come back to my original post .... if you want to have a modicum of safety while walking alone get a dog.
> 
> or get that treadmill!




You could put the dog on the treadmill...


----------



## Berni (26 Sep 2011)

onq said:


> Why would introverts not recharge their batteries by going out with friends - do they not spend enough time alone?


Being an introvert does not mean you're a loner/ billy no mates/ spend all your time alone, etc.
It means that you find social engagements draining, and require quiet periods alone to balance that out and recharge yourself.


----------



## Mel (26 Sep 2011)

We're going off track, but ONQ being introverted has nothing to do with how busy a person is either! 

http://flokka.com/you/understanding-personality-types-extrovert-or-introvert/[broken link removed]

I'll hazard a guess that you're an extrovert


----------



## becky (26 Sep 2011)

I prefer walking/running and shopping on my own and I wouldn't consider myself an introvert.  I just prefer doing those activities at my own pace.  I do prefer going to pubs and restaurants with other people though.

I do like country walks but wouldn't do these on my own, I just wouldn't feel safe.  Where I walk / run is a busy built up area with loads of other walkers and runners.


----------



## liaconn (30 Sep 2011)

becky said:


> I prefer walking/running and shopping on my own and I wouldn't consider myself an introvert. I just prefer doing those activities at my own pace. I do prefer going to pubs and restaurants with other people though.


 

Me too. It's also nice to just get a bit of time to yourself where you're not having to accommodate other people. To be honest, someone who always has to be surrounded by people and can't bear to do anything on their own could just as easily have a 'deeper need' as people who like a bit of solitude.


----------



## onq (30 Sep 2011)

I used to love going for walks - either in crowds or uninhabited places - on my own.

Sometimes you'd run into people you'd meet - statistically unlikely meetings - still do.

Other times you'd gain an insight from the quiet in your mind you wouldn't otherwise get.

Occasionally you'd see an unpleasantness or grief that would need to be addressed, or avoided.

C'est la vie.


----------



## olddog (1 Oct 2011)

What a weird thread to find on my first visit to AAM in many months

Q Why would someone want to hill/trail walk ? 

A Its a great way to exercise in fresh air (not a bad reason for starters)




onq said:


> You could put the dog on the treadmill...



No thanks



Crazychick said:


> Any dog is a great deterrent ......



Really ? so people dont avoiding me because I pong then ?

Regards

Olddog

P.S. Does country walking include ambling along Bolton St and Bushy Park ?


----------

